# Evil clown outfit



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Hope this helps :

http://www.google.com/products?q=ev...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CEUQrQQwAg


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

I need a few more ideas. Those are pretty good blade but I really want to sew one or piece it together. Thanks again.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I would suggest looking for Evil CLown on Google or Deviant Art ....you can get some really ideas on designs and concepts that way you can do your own version without having a costume everyone can get.

My Spike and Taffy costume/act was based of the Killer Klown by the same name who has a similar appearance and also uses a puppet.


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

What is deviant art ?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

It's a place where artist's post their work in their own pages ..and it has a search feature :

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=evil+clown


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Here's a couple of me.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Sweet.. !

Us Klowns get all the girls eh ? ;D


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

http://www.halloweencostumes4u.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=rub68330&Category_Code=clown-masks&Store_Code=hal


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 16, 2009)

what kind of clown would you like because you could always make your own killer clown zombie or anyother clown for that matter


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been looking for clown outfit options that allow the actor to breathe more than a full mask would. I've been looking at some half-masks but I suspect that they don't fit well. For example if you look at this picture, the mask seems very carefully balanced on this guy's face. If anybody has a recomendations then I'd appreciate it











Hey Sychoclown I notice you've been a clown for a few years. Are you using a wig and just makeup or are there some face appliances as well?


----------



## kcharles12 (Aug 24, 2010)

I used the foam latex mask that you glue on from Screamteam.com. It was awesome


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

kcharles12 said:


> I used the foam latex mask that you glue on from Screamteam.com. It was awesome


That's what I'm wearing in the pics I posted. Very comfortable , not nearly as hot as a latex mask . Besides that only thing left is a good paint job.


----------

